# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  [Win8.1]Téléchargement en cours... pas en cours

## usewriter

Bonjour aux canards !
Je rencontre un petit souci avec l'application Windows 8.
J'ai acheté un pack de 3 magazines (avec difficulté, pendant plusieurs jours la transaction Paypal ne voulait pas passer) afin de lire le magazine de ce mois.
J'ai pu récupérer sans problème le magazine gratuit, le téléchargement a été plutôt rapide.
J'ai ensuite lancé le téléchargement du magazine de ce mois une première fois. Le téléchargement s'est lancé mais a été interrompu avant la fin - j'ai du rebooter mon poste pendant le téléchargement.
Depuis, je tente de télécharger sans succès ce dernier : à chaque fois, le bouton "télécharger" est disponible quand j'accède au numéro depuis ma bibliothèque. Je clique dessus, la notification "Numéro de Novembre 2013 en cours de téléchargement" s'affiche mais rien ne se passe (pas de barre de progression, rien).
Cela fait plusieurs jours que ça dure, c'est plutôt frustrant. Pourriez-vous m'aider, s'il-vous-plaît ?
Ma configuration : Windows 8.1 pro 64 bit.

A+

----------


## Flad

Salut, 
Pour être sur d'avoir une réponse, tu devrais mettre ton post ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/81...indows-8/page2  :;):

----------


## usewriter

C'est fait, merci  ::):

----------


## albator90

...

----------


## glaxy

Désolé, confusion entre la version papier et la numérisée. wellcome to anhance your penies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

